# Verdrahtungsfarben verriegelte bzw. sicherheitsgerichtete Stromkreise



## acid (7 Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend!

In vielen Schaltschränken sieht man, dass Stromkreise für Verriegelung bzw. welche mit Sicherheitsaufgaben (Not-Halt, Lichtgitter, usw) mit anderen Farben verdrahtet werden als die normale Steuerspannung, welche bei 24VDC ja in der Regel dunkelblau gehalten wird. 

Mich würde jetzt im Detail interessieren, von wo bis wo diese Stromkreise so gekennzeichnet werden oder ob dazu eventuell sogar in einer Norm was entsprechendes zu finden ist. 

Beispielsweise wird ein Motorschütz von zwei Steuerrelais in Serie eingeschaltet, in dieser Serie hängt auch ein Not-Aus Relais unmittelbar vor dem Schütz. 
Ich habe da zwar schon die abenteuerlichsten Dinge gesehen, aber man sieht hier unterschiedliche Varianten. Die einen verdrahten vom Steuerrelais über das Not-Aus-Schaltgerät zum Schütz und die anderen wiederum diesen ganzen Strompfad andersfarbig. 

Falls es hierzu keine entsprechende Norm gibt, wie wird das bei euch gehandhabt?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Oktober 2011)

Benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion.

In diesem Forum gibt es mindestens 2-3 threads die dieses Thema erschöpfend aufgreifen...


----------



## acid (7 Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich natürlich gemacht, eine Antwort auf genau diese Frage habe ich aber leider nicht finden können - möglicherweise habe ich aber auch die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet.

Es geht mir ja nicht um die verwendete Farbe (Threads darüber gibt es natürlich viele, nicht nur hier) , sondern darum, wo/wie diese im Detail verwendet wird.

Wenn dem so ist wäre ich über einen Link zu dem Thread, in dem meine Frage beantwortet wird, sehr dankbar!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2011)

Norm
Leistungsteil =|~ -> Schwarz
Neutraleiter -> Hellblau
PE -> Grün/Gelb
Steuspannung ~ -> Rot ( Fussleiter wird gerne Rot/Weiß genommen )
Steuspannung = -> Dungelblau ( Fussleiter wird gerne Dunkelblau/Weiß genommen )
Fremdspanungen -> Orange
Abgriff vorm Haubtschalter -> Gelb ( das ist ganz fieß, wegen verwecheslungsgefahr mit PE Leitern )

Firmennorm bei uns
Sensorkreise Sicherheitstechnik -> Weiß
Versorgen aus Schaltgeräten -> Braun

Wenn wie du beschrieben hast die Spulen über Relaiskontakte von 
Sicherheitsrelais versorgt werden, sind Sie meiner Ansicht nach, ent-
sprechend der Steuerspannung mit Rot oder Dunkelblau zu verdraten. 
Aber das ist rein subjektiv.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Oktober 2011)

Guckst Du hier...

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20868

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=47525


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich auch an die Interpretation von rostiger Nagel halten.



> Wenn wie du beschrieben hast die Spulen über Relaiskontakte von
> Sicherheitsrelais versorgt werden, sind Sie meiner Ansicht nach, ent-
> sprechend der Steuerspannung mit Rot oder Dunkelblau zu verdraten.
> Aber das ist rein subjektiv.


 
Wenn ich mir z.B. Schaltschränke aus der Lüftungsbranche betrachtet, haben die meisten Kontakte die vor einem Leistungsschütz eingebunden werden eine Sicherheitsfunktion.
Wenn du nun hierfür eine andere Verdrahtungsfarbe benutzt, kannst du dir rot und blau gleich sparen.


----------



## MSB (8 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Fremdspanungen -> Orange
> Abgriff vorm Haubtschalter -> Gelb ( das ist ganz fieß, wegen verwecheslungsgefahr mit PE Leitern )



Das sind laut Norm aber alles "ausgenommene Stromkreise" und somit Empfehlung Orange.

Zu Gelb (Originaltext 0113):


> Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollten die Farben GRÜN oder GELB nicht benutzt werden, wo eine Möglichkeit der
> Verwechslung mit der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB besteht (siehe 13.2.2)


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ChristianVogel (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also was Drahtfarben angeht verfolge ich einige Diskussionen in verschiedenen Foren. Zu den Drahtfarben GELB VOR Hauptschalter will ich eines grundlegend sagen: Wenn Ihr eine GROßE Firma seit, spielen Normen und allgemein gültige Regeln keine Rolle!!! Da könnt Ihr alles treiben was Ihr wollt, daß ist eben so weil das schon immer so war und weil deshalb wird es immer so sein!!! Zumindest bis die aktuell verantwortlichen in Rente gehen und die Nachkömmlinge mal gehört werden... Wenn man bei einer großen Firma an der Pforte warten muß und dann erlebt, wie ein Pförtner die Befugnis hat einen BG/TÜV-Menschen abzuweisen... naja...

Bei einigen meiner Kunden ist es Gelb, bei einem anderen Orange, Violett, sogar braun... Wobei ALLE DIESE DRÄHTE NICHT IN EINEM KABELKANAL LIEGEN, SONDERN IN EINEM SEPARATEN SCHLAUCH ZUM HAUPTSCHALTER  GEFÜHRT werden...

Was die eigentliche Frage nach der Farbe im Sicherheitskreis angeht: Also bei mir sind die Drähte der Rückführkreise weiß, die Eingänge und Ausgänge einer SafetySPS oder eines Safety-Relais auch. Wenn ich ein Schütz aus einem Relais oder einer PLC steuere, worin ein Relaiskontakt ist, dann wird diese Ansteuerung, quasi die Kontaktvervielfachung mit Dunkelblau verdrahtet... Diese Vorgehensweise ist mittlerweile bei 90% meiner Kunden so.

mfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## -V- (9 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das das Thema Drahfarben bei Sicherheitsrelais angeht schon mehrer Varianten.

Bei uns im Betrieb sind laut Pflichtenhelft alle eingesicheren Stromkreise an Sicherheitsrelais (z.B. Notausschalter, Reset-Taster) in violet verdrahtet. Die Schaltkontakte werden wie der reslicher Steuerstromkreis verdrahtet, also dunkelblau und/oder rot.

In meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb wurden alle Sicherheitsrelais in dunkelblau verdrahtet.


----------

